# عالم الفن > منتدى المسلسلات >  مسلسل ام البنات

## fares

مسلسل كويتي بس عنجد قصة حقيقية يدور حول ام تعيش مع 6 بنات وابن وزوج  مات الابن وتزوج الاب وطردها وسكنت مع بناتها في بيت صغير وصارت تشتغل في الطبخ بس زوجها صار بدو يخرب بيتها بس هي بقيت سعيدة .............................      والمسلسل عنجد حلو كتير فلا تفوتو :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## renah

مسلسل مره حلو وانا بستنى النهايه

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

كتير كتير كتير روعه المسلسل...

بستنا احر من الجمر نهايته!!!

 :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------

